# SeaView - backdrop mounting solution



## hrynkiw (Jul 21, 2011)

Last week I stopped by my local indy aquarium shop and picked up a couple of feet of plasticized aquarium backdrop. The very nice (and knowledgeable) shop owner strongly suggested I also purchase a product called "SeaView" for mounting the backdrop to the back of the aquarium.

$7.99Can for 1 fl. oz.
The Official SEA VIEW Product Website - The Latest in Aquarium Innovation

It's a solution you spread onto the backdrop before you attach it to the aquarium. It claims to seal the backdrop to the back of the aquarium, improving the image. "Non toxic, easy to remove, unaffected by salt creep,..." The instructions tell you to trim the backdrop to size, laying it out on newspaper and spreading on the SeaView using a card or your fingers. Then adhere the backdrop to the back of your aquarium, using a credit card or squeegee to push the bubbles to the edges. If the bubbles don't move easily, add more SeaView.

I said "It claims to seal the backdrop to the back of the aquarium, improving the image." Well, yes -- it does that, and actually does it very well.

But based on the texture, smell and taste, *it's nothing more than vegetable oil*. Canola, if my tastebuds are correct.

I recommend saving your money for more interesting aquarium equipment and going straight to the kitchen cupboard.

Healthy aquariums to you all,

Hrynkiw


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

you can use dish soap thats what i used my hole life


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

mineral oil works great as well


----------

